# iPod, Zune, Or Other?



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

Which do you prefer?


I prefer iPod, because I've had my iPod Touch 2G for a long while now and I've not scratched the screen once. This thing is indestructible :0


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 9, 2009)

I still use a CD Player. :\


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2009)

iRiver is my prefer mp3 of choice, I own three, and they keep getting more amazing to me. Great screens, great reliability, unique look, broad file type acceptance, and a good custom EQ, with good battery life, and very easy to load the music/video/picture/etc. files into'em. You don't need extra programs.


----------



## Takun (Aug 9, 2009)

Use an ipod.  Didn't like Zune.  Zunepass is all pretty stupid.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

I use an iPod.  It's just easier to use and I'm more accustomed to it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 9, 2009)

Sony Walkman 4 gb


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 9, 2009)

i prefere my clunkcy old iriver h10 20 gig over my ipod, it will never die ^.^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2009)

metalhead_wolfie said:


> i prefere my clunkcy old iriver h10 20 gig over my ipod, it will never die ^.^



Fuvek yeah, I gotta 5g h10 - Was my first Mp3


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 9, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Fuvek yeah, I gotta 5g h10 - Was my first Mp3


 hehe i had mine for almost 5 years, and it still works. and i cannot tell you how many walls and windows at has been thrown at or throu XD


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 9, 2009)

Sandisk Sansa Fuze 4gb with 8gb MicroSD card. Really need to get a 16gb card soon.

I am thinking about getting a DS, PSP, or a Dingoo A320 to use instead, so I can play games too. Any advise on what to get?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

What, this again?

Sony PSP-2000 / Slim w/4GB MS PRO Duo, Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones (real headphones, not those pussy white $5 iPod staticbuds).

Custom firmware lets me run it with extensions that underclock the CPU and turn off the screen when the hold switch is used, perfect for music on an already pretty decent system as far as battery life goes (I've played emulators for over a day straight on it without the battery dying).


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 9, 2009)

I have an 80g iPod, but I want a Zune someday. I love having lots of space more than anything else, and since I don't buy music through iTunes, it's easy.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

I use BitTorrent to get my music.

I'm using my iPod to type this


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Custom firmware lets me run it with extensions that underclock the CPU and turn off the screen when the hold switch is used, perfect for music on an already pretty decent system as far as battery life goes (I've played emulators for over a day straight on it without the battery dying).


This sounds interesting, care to share any more info?

Before I got my Sandisk, I was using a Nintendo DS Lite with a CycloDS Evo and Moonshell. Worked pretty well, although having all my music on one long list was a bit annoying. Ended up selling it to get a netbook.

Lol, awesome rank for having 69 posts...


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> This sounds interesting, care to share any more info?



Well, the newer PSP Go and PSP-3000 Bright can't do it (yet), but if you've got a PSP-2000 Slim or PSP-1000 "phat", you should be able to do it by using a Pandora's Battery and a Magic Memory Stick. There's tutorials around that outline the procedure, but in essence the idea is that you can run programs on it that normally wouldn't be possible including adding features to the XMB like the battery-saving hold function (an add-on called Hold+), screenshot utilities, etc.

Also, the Hold+ add-on supports a mode where if you hold the analogue stick in a certain direction (I think down) while flipping the Hold switch, the screen shuts off, the CPU underclocks, but you still have the ability to advance/go back on the playlist with the shoulder buttons, turn up and down the volume, pause, etc, all of which is normally disabled when Hold is set. Also, sound quality on the PSP is excellent, and music is set up in a folder-based playlist. You make a folder, toss the album in (in MP3 or WMA format), and optionally add a small JPG file to act as the album art, and it'll show up in the Music list.

You can also rip your UMD's to ISO files (and compress them to CSO files using various utilities) so that you can carry your games on your memory stick for insanely fast load times and super-long battery life - Hell, you can even disable the UMD drive altogether. There's just so much awesome. I can even cart around GBA games on the Memory Stick and run them at full speed, which means that's one more handheld I don't have to carry around - Plus, Genesis, NES, SNES, etc and a fully-functioning, full-speed PSX emulator. It is currently the most capable and versatile console I own, and I own everything but a Wii and a DS (my roommate broke my DS. >=|).

Do note that just because it's capable doesn't mean it's meant to be used illegally. Using it for illegal purposes is pretty much asking Sony to keep cracking down on it like they have been.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

Aha I've never noticed that.

I can't wait til jailbreak QuickFreedom comes out for os3. Redsn0w sucks.


----------



## Rel (Aug 10, 2009)

32gb Ipod Touch Vr. 3 beats all imo. (its what I have)


----------



## net-cat (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.rockbox.org/


----------



## valkura (Aug 10, 2009)

Creative Zen Xtra.  It's big, but usage of 2.5" ide hdds is rather nice I find.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 10, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Snip


Doesn't sound much different from what you are able to do with the DS, but after playing around a bit with my mom's PSP and seeing this, I think I want one. Just need to find a good way to carry it around...


----------



## Hir (Aug 10, 2009)

Other: Samsung YP-Q1.

I've tried a Creative Zen X-Fi (AVOID. Amazing sound quality, but they break like glass a millimeter thick in a hailstorm), an iPod Classic (Reliable, but lacking in sound quality), Sony (Probably the second best option, nice sound quality, but you can't edit the quality to suit you hence useless). NOTHING beats the Samsung. The interface is great, sound quality is amazing (And you can edit almost all aspects of it to suit the song you're listening to), and they're really reliable.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Other: Samsung YP-Q1.
> 
> I've tried a Creative Zen X-Fi (AVOID. Amazing sound quality, but they break like glass a millimeter thick in a hailstorm), an iPod Classic (Reliable, but lacking in sound quality), Sony (Probably the second best option, nice sound quality, but you can't edit the quality to suit you hence useless). NOTHING beats the Samsung. The interface is great, sound quality is amazing (And you can edit almost all aspects of it to suit the song you're listening to), and they're really reliable.


Sony's MP3s are/were never really good tbh.

When using any MP3 player it depends on the headphones you're using. I get perfect quality out of my iPod Touch (on R&B EQ, lol.) for the music I enjoy. I switch between my JVC studio headphones and my Sony earbuds.

And hot damn I've dropped my iPod SO MUCH it should have just disintegrated by now, and yet the screen has no scratches at all.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 10, 2009)

Sansa e280 here - like their players for their simple but multi-faceted functionality.  They work with any OS, are a fair price, look/sound/work great, and also don't require a tone of clunky proprietary software.

Bonus perk: Neither Microsoft or Apple get any money.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Bonus perk: Neither Microsoft or Apple get any money.


What's wrong with Microsoft or Apple?

You're typing on either or, correct?

Without either, we wouldn't have a good computer. Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak both helped to create one of the first personal computers.

I really dislike people who go all nonconformist just because big companies get money to make more stuff for us to have.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Without either, we wouldn't have a good computer. Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak both helped to create one of the first personal computers.


This annoys me. Wozniak is the one who created one of the first personal computers. Jobs just marketed it, because that's all he's good at.



> I really dislike people who go all nonconformist just because big companies get money to make more stuff for us to have.


Meh, *NIX/BSD is pretty good nowadays, and has been for some time. It's all I run on my laptop. Only problem is software compatibility, but thankfully most of the important software categories currently have mature open source projects (like Firefox and OpenOffice.org) or multi-platform editions are available (like with the Opera browser).

Of course, there isn't an open source portable media player. Gotta give _someone_ the dollar.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 10, 2009)

iPod Touch 8 gb


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 10, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> What's wrong with Microsoft or Apple?
> 
> You're typing on either or, correct?
> 
> ...





Runefox said:


> This annoys me. Wozniak is the one who created one of the first personal computers. Jobs just marketed it, because that's all he's good at.



As Runefox states, with Apple it was Wozniak that created the hardware.  Jobs was the marketing guy, and that's all he remains today.  

I respect Apple and Microsoft for their history because without them, you're right - we wouldn't have the diversity and ease-of-use hardware we have today.  

That said, however, Apple and Microsoft have both become corporate giants who have lost sight of their humble beginnings in favour of profit and marketplace domination.  Both companies strive to convert as much of the world as possible to _their_ idea of a standard instead of conforming to open standards and non-proprietary solutions.  

By buying something that is _not_ part of the mainstream, you get a much better and more versatile product, while showing a lack of support for the direction that MS and Apple are taking.   In the end, if enough people shunned Microsoft and Apple's terrible products, the companies take big losses and are forced to reinvent themselves.  I think it would awesome to see one or both come back as a smaller, rejuvenated company that was willing to give consumers a fair product again - it would spur a whole new generation of innovations.

So it's not that I'm against "the man" (after all, SanDisk is yet another big corporation).  I'm against unfairness in a product.  Against products that compromise the rights of a user, or force a user down a road paved by the company that made it.  I think it's important that the consumer has freedom in what they can do and how they can use what they purchase.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol, the only flaw in your argument is that neither Apple nor Microsoft make bad products. I've never once had to replace a Microsoft or an Apple product due to it being broken or faulty.

I've gone through 5 iPods, only replacing them because they were replaced by the newer ones.


----------



## TDK (Aug 10, 2009)

Constantly using friends iPods and Zunes, I would rather have the iPod. Easier to use and i've gotten use to the wheel. But for real, anything is better than the piece of shit Creative Zen V i'm stuck with >.<.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Lol, the only flaw in your argument is that neither Apple nor Microsoft make bad products. I've never once had to replace a Microsoft or an Apple product due to it being broken or faulty.
> 
> I've gone through 5 iPods, only replacing them because they were replaced by the newer ones.



What makes you think it's an argument? It's just a statement of the current reality of the companies.  I'm also not implying that the products are poor quality, quite the contrary - I think they make excellent hardware (especially Apple).  What makes them "bad" is their dependencies on certain proprietary paths.  For example, an iPod's full functionality is only realized through iTunes.  I prefer a product to offer me functionality without assuming I'm using a particular program or OS.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 11, 2009)

Zune, for the Social and the Sound Quality. I replaced my old Zune 30 for an iPod Classic, but since I got a Zune 4, it's the last iPod I'll own. Zune has came a long way in fixing it's numerous problems.


Also, Wireless Sync is awesome. So, insanely awesome.




WaffleTheEpic said:


> Sony's MP3s are/were never really good tbh.



You are insane, sir. Completely insane. I'd be using a Walkman if the Zune didn't exist. Awesome Sound quality, great screens, and numerous features that supplement a PMP. Walkman X Series has got to be the nicest, best sounding, and most durable player I've ever used. Plus, a plethora of features.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive got a Zune 120 Gears of War. I love this thing, we hook it up to the headset system in our vehicles so we can jam out on patrol!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I still use a CD Player. :\



This.  A Sony Walkman.  I love it.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 11, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> What makes them "bad" is their dependencies on certain proprietary paths.  For example, an iPod's full functionality is only realized through iTunes.  I prefer a product to offer me functionality without assuming I'm using a particular program or OS.


This. Any media player that requires itself to be "paired" with a specific computer is utterly worthless to me. Fat lot of good it does me if my system is in Baltimore and I'm in Missoula.

(And yes, you can bawwwww about how you can put it in guest mode and hook it to someone else's iTunes, but I wouldn't be so presumptuous to install iTunes on someone else's computer. I can't stand people who will do random things on your computer without asking.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I can't stand people who will do random things on your computer without asking.)



Arg... yes, that's a very good way to get a ruler or cable snapped over fingers.  That's right up there with people that try to point at something my nice clean screen by pressing their greasy finger on it.  I have (and regularly) threaten to break them off they get near it.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 11, 2009)

Reminds me of an experience I had with someone at school using my laptop. I told him he could plug his thumb drive in and copy the files he needed. He did something to trip UAC. (Yeah, Vista.) Without asking, he starts going into my control panel to disable it. When I asked what he was doing, "You do know you can disable UAC, right?"

If it's not your computer, don't fuck with it!


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 11, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Ive got a Zune 120 Gears of War. I love this thing, we hook it up to the headset system in our vehicles so we can jam out on patrol!



Ride of the Valkaries or the 1812 Overature, I hope! 



Shark_the_raptor said:


> This.  A Sony Walkman.  I love it.



Did you mean Discman?  Cause the Walkman is really old school......



net-cat said:


> This. Any media player that requires itself to be "paired" with a specific computer is utterly worthless to me. Fat lot of good it does me if my system is in Baltimore and I'm in Missoula.



VPN tunnel, VNC console with usb redirect?  Hey, just 'sayin..... 

No, I totally get your point and its a big sticking point with me too.  But I live with a house full of XX-chromosome types, the iPod is more fashion accessory anyway.  The "cabana boy's" arguments about the technical superiority of the Zune were rather moot.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Reminds me of an experience I had with someone at school using my laptop. I told him he could plug his thumb drive in and copy the files he needed. He did something to trip UAC. (Yeah, Vista.) Without asking, he starts going into my control panel to disable it. When I asked what he was doing, "You do know you can disable UAC, right?"
> 
> If it's not your computer, don't fuck with it!



>_< Arg, annoying.  How badly did you scar him?  And why on Earth is your laptop running Vista? :shock:


----------



## net-cat (Aug 11, 2009)

Because it's immune to anything else except XP?

Hell. It manages to be immune to Win7. That takes some talent right there.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Because it's immune to anything else except XP?
> 
> Hell. It manages to be immune to Win7. That takes some talent right there.



Ahhh... I sympathize with that.  Until Juanty, my older R3000 laptop was immune to anything except XP (even Win2K didn't work).  Hope you find something else that works eventually.  

And ah... sorry for thread derailment. ^^;


----------



## net-cat (Aug 11, 2009)

I did. It's called Windows Vista Business. It works beautifully on that system. (Derailment over, hopefully.)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2009)

> I've gone through 5 iPods, only replacing them because they were replaced by the newer ones.


Planned obsolescence is another hallmark of a bad product; If you're tossing the previous one because there's a newer, shinier one available, that basically means that they don't necessarily have to break - They'll force you to buy the new one either because it's "cool" or because it has _some_ "new" feature that they'll disable in the old versions in a firmware upgrade (I recall having a discussion with a gentleman who owns a store selling returned goods who was mentioning that older-generation iPods that were capable of audio-out on any third-party dock were since locked down to support only Apple-branded docks). This, to me, is broken by design.

Of course, Sony's pretty bad for that, too, but the PSP being a game console, they tend to support those longer than the normal EOL for a media player. That and the custom firmware is sex.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 11, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Planned obsolescence is another hallmark of a bad product;



Its also the hallmark of good marketing *spits on floor* and product development life cycle. 

And while I agree with your comment, a lot of the earlier players (of any manufacture) were also limited by storage size too.  We've come a long way from iPods and Nomads with 64mb of memory on them.


----------



## Hir (Aug 11, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> When using any MP3 player it depends on the headphones you're using.


No no no no. I used the same pair for each of them, and the Samsung and Creative were both at top level. But since Creative break like you wouldn't believe, go for the Samsung.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Its also the hallmark of good marketing *spits on floor* and product development life cycle.


Ehh.  I'm not sure how Apple's marketing manages to keep attracting people. Maybe there's some sort of subliminal or encoded message in the broadcasts/images.



> And while I agree with your comment, a lot of the earlier players (of any manufacture) were also limited by storage size too.  We've come a long way from iPods and Nomads with 64mb of memory on them.



Actually, I'm talking about the older-gen iPods; the hard drive models that have around 10x more storage than the ones currently offered.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an 8GB iPod Touch 2G.
It has a good internet browser.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 11, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Maybe there's some sort of subliminal or encoded message in the broadcasts/images.



Heh, could be.  iSnipe. :razz:



> Actually, I'm talking about the older-gen iPods; the hard drive models that have around 10x more storage than the ones currently offered.



True, but they hdd models don't work well for joggers, cyclists, climbers etc.  Solid state for active use, internal disk for the car or den.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> True, but they hdd models don't work well for joggers, cyclists, climbers etc.  Solid state for active use, internal disk for the car or den.



Heh, except that the hard drive models were the ones that got blasted by firmware and now require an Apple-branded iPod dock to function with a dock at all, while they used to be able to work with third-party peripherals just fine. It's things like that that make me wary of anything Apple puts out - They're a very greedy company, and they like to modify choice as much as possible in their favour in comparison to the competition.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> True, but they hdd models don't work well for joggers, cyclists, climbers etc.  Solid state for active use, internal disk for the car or den.



Unless you were a Shaolin Monk who had masted the art of running on paper - that was gentle enough for them.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 11, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Heh, except that the hard drive models were the ones that got blasted by firmware and now require an Apple-branded iPod dock to function with a dock at all, while they used to be able to work with third-party peripherals just fine



What generation are we talking here?



ToeClaws said:


> Unless you were a Shaolin Monk who had masted the art of running on paper - that was gentle enough for them.



Trust me, a .308 or a .444Marlin rifle will make an hdd iPod skip, even when its sitting on the bench.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Trust me, a .308 or a .444Marlin rifle will make an hdd iPod skip, even when its sitting on the bench.



Make a few people's hearts skip too if they weren't expecting it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> What generation are we talking here?



I _believe_ the first generation iPod Videos, so that'd be 5th-gen.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 11, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Make a few people's hearts skip too if they weren't expecting it.



*L*  This week on Mythbusters...


----------



## kryptik (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, Apple annoys the shit out of me.

I have a 8GB Touch, which is amazingly crappy... iTunes slows down my PC and the Touch itself randomly crashes, and there are scratches on the 'unscratchable' screen. Battery life is bad, get about 15mins playing TouchGrind.

I had a look at Zune when I went over to the US, looks amazingly better. Defs getting one as soon as they come out here. (Zune HD looks SICKDAWG)


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 12, 2009)

net-cat said:


> This. Any media player that requires itself to be "paired" with a specific computer is utterly worthless to me. Fat lot of good it does me if my system is in Baltimore and I'm in Missoula.
> 
> (And yes, you can bawwwww about how you can put it in guest mode and hook it to someone else's iTunes, but I wouldn't be so presumptuous to install iTunes on someone else's computer. I can't stand people who will do random things on your computer without asking.)



Jailbreak your iPod and you have no further problem in that field.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 12, 2009)

iPod history:
Blue 2nd gen Nano (died)
Silver 3rd gen Nano (alive)


----------



## net-cat (Aug 12, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Jailbreak your iPod and you have no further problem in that field.


'til it gets updated, anyway. Which I would still need iTunes and Windows for.

I tried third party apps with iPod before, (2g nano) and I've yet to see an iTunes replacement that is worth the space it takes up on my hard drive.

I shouldn't have to trick something I paid a shitload of money for into kind of sort of maybe almost doing something that kind of resembles what I want.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I _believe_ the first generation iPod Videos, so that'd be 5th-gen.



Hmm.  My mates 80gb 5th gen is current, but works with all of our non-apple docks.  Can you restate the symptom?  Did Apple reverse the patch with a later version of code?



CAThulu said:


> *L*  This week on Mythbusters...



Heh.  I should get my name on the credits.....


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hmm.  My mates 80gb 5th gen is current, but works with all of our non-apple docks.  Can you restate the symptom?  Did Apple reverse the patch with a later version of code?



I'm not sure. It may have been reversed, but the version of firmware he was running on the iPod Video was known to do it, from what I recall of the conversation. And by "it", I mean any non-Apple dock was locked out. I think there was also some mention of video-out capability that was nuked when the next iPod generation hit. I'm a little hazy on the exact details, but it was something along those lines.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm not sure. It may have been reversed, but the version of firmware he was running on the iPod Video was known to do it, from what I recall of the conversation. And by "it", I mean any non-Apple dock was locked out. I think there was also some mention of video-out capability that was nuked when the next iPod generation hit. I'm a little hazy on the exact details, but it was something along those lines.



thanks, I'll have to have a look .


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 13, 2009)

iPod, all the way.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, sorry guys.  i've had my ipod video for over three years, and while there is the occasional skip, and the battery life is shot from so much use, it's still in very good condition, even after two deployments.  

i have also accidentally impressed LINES of dead pixels into the screen of this thing  on several occasions and had the pixels eventually come back, every time.  someone, please, explain that shit because i didn't even know it was possible


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Microsoft = DRM
Apple = DRM ++
Other = Possible DRM


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got an iPod video for almost two years now. I used to have an older version, but it was stolen.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

Other; I use my PSP. WIll be using my phone when I get it soon, though. Never saw the point in getting an MP3 player, to be honest. I prefer it built into something with more than just the one use.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 16, 2009)

I checked other here.  I have a RCA MP3 player.  I love the darn thing.  With the iPod shuffle I had a few years back the battery drove me nuts because the only way to charge it would be to plug it into the computer.  With the one I have now all i have to do is change the AAA battery, and those are rechargeable.

Working shipping receiving at my job I would be on my own for 8 hours a day.  I invested in a small battery charger and a pack of four batteries.  when two batteries were dead I would charge them.  Best investment ever.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the music player that's on my phone(Ericsson). It works extremely well. The thing is indestructible. I've dropped it from a two story window onto the sidewalk, dropped it in a puddle, even had it fall out while getting a ride from my friend on his scooter.


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm currently using a SanDisk Sansa E280 running on Rockbox. I am very interested in the Zune HD though, it sounds great.


----------



## a_person (Aug 17, 2009)

I use a Zen, it pretty good but dies pretty damn quick


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 3rd gen 4GB nano, but after messing around with em, I found I like the 2nd gen zunes.


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

"Oh hey, Bill, can you help me program my Zune?... oh wait, I'm sorry, I have an Ipod; like the Rest of the World! - Ha"


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 21, 2009)

Other, because in my life I've only owned one MP3 player, and its one of those RCA $20 deals, but hey if it works, I don't care. My only qualm is it doesn't have enough storage.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to own a Zune, but I sold it on Craigslist for 75$ because I never used the damn thing. The only time that I listen to music out side of my home is when I'm traveling, and then I just have my car radio/CD player. If I'm on a plane, I use my laptop.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2009)

My 1g 8gig iPod Touch is my baby. 'course I want a 2g for the external speakers, but I'm hearing with the new Apple Keynote coming out, rumour has it they're going to be speaking of iPods, so I'm going to wait a bit and see what this Keynote brings out.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

I most definitely prefer Zune. I've had a few iPods in the past, and while the iPods are good, I loathe, loathe, LOATHE iTunes. Especially on a Windows computer. My friend has a Zune, and let me borrow it once. Not only is the Zune fast, functional, and good-looking, but it can have massive HDD space, and the Zune software is easy to work with. The only iPod I may ever again consider getting is an iPod Touch, but I'm gonna get a ZuneHD when it comes out.


----------



## Night-Leopard-800 (Sep 9, 2009)

iPod, paws down. Being the proud owner of an iPhone 3G, I can't get enough of iTunes, the App Store, and all of Apple's great stuff. And the iPod touch is essentially the same, it just doesnt have a phone, camera or built-in mic. The screen is, contrary to popular belief, easily scratched as I found out the hard way, so if you go that way, get an inexpensive protective film or even a rubber skin (ooolala rubber...) to keep that from happening to you. If you want something cheaper, Nextar has a great 1GB mp3 player that goes for approximately *gasp* $20.


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Have used both the Creative Zen(8+4g) and the iPod(8g), both have their drawbacks and advantages but music goes onto the iPod while photos and videos go onto the Zen. 
Big point for the Zen was the SD card slot, while the iPod is actually easier to use, although its battery life is kinda short compared to the Zen.


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 11, 2009)

i have an 8gig iPod nano, 3rd gen i think(the first nano with video) and im getting a 64gig iPod touch 3rd gen tomorrow


----------

